# Shockwave Player funktioniert nicht



## mirscho (31. Juli 2006)

Halli Hallo!

Ich habe mal wieder nen kleines Prob:

Mein Shockwave Player  nicht. Ich habe alles im IE auf ein Minimum an Sicherheit gesetzt aber der tut keinen einzigen Shockwave Inhalt laden...

Kann mir einer das erklären? Flash  doch auch ohne Probs...


Grüße

PS: Diese scheis kleinen Probleme die einen immer das Vergnügen zerstören kotzen mich an


----------

